
Show HN: [WIP] an Automated IoT Indoor Garden - chlorobot
https://chlorobot.com/
======
chlorobot
I'm building this project with my son (he's 6) and it is my first real venture
into electrical engineering (aside from tearing DC motors from VCR's as a
kid). There is still a lot to do and many unsolved issues but it's serious
fun.

I understand the GitHub repo is bare, I'm trying to muster the bollocks to
work with mains electricity first, then I can get to the code (I'm a system
engineer + programmer by trade).

Feel free to ask any questions you may have - constructive criticism is quite
welcome.

------
rlancer
Hey looks really cool. Have you checked out collaborizm.com I'm the CTO, we
have maker projects and a community which helps users take their products to
the next level.

